# looking for links home tv chinese serials



## kintohac (Dec 8, 2010)

hindi or english verson of home tv chinese serial. pls give link for those serials

"The Zu mountain saga"


"Brothers under the skin"


"The blood stained intrigue" (story of red and blue swords)


"Land of the Condors"


"The Other Side of The Horizon"


"Legend of the Condor Heroes"


"The Hunter's Prey"


----------

